# tipp zu auf dem hinterrad springen



## yaabaa (19. September 2008)

kan mir jemand tipps geben wie ich auf dem hinterrad springe??

z.b. (knie so nah wie möglich an den lenker oder soo-kp ob das stimmt^^)


----------



## ahlberg (19. September 2008)

videos anschaun und trainieren, traineren und trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (19. September 2008)

http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php

hier kannst nachschauen und dir auch die Techniken für andere Tricks raussuchen! ^^

lg


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2008)

das kann man nicht erklären. du musst einfach das gefühl dafür bekommen.


----------



## tha_joe (19. September 2008)

Such dir nen Kollegen der schon länger fährt, und schau dir bei dem was ab, und mach es nach. Trainiere so oft es geht, dann wird das. 
Ich habe auch erst letzte Woche angefangen, hab mich an zwei erfahrene Trialer rangehängt, und jetzt läuft das. 
Noch zwei Tipps:
1) Stell das Vorderrad auf eine Bank oder etwas in der Höhe, und zieh dann nach hinten, dass du ein Gefühl für den richtigen Schwerpunkt bekommst. 
2) Filme dich, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, und schau es dir in Zeitlupe an. Dann kannst du schön sehen, was der Unterschied zwischen deiner Technik und z.B. der Technik von jemand auf Youtube, der das schon kann, ist.
So long, Joe


----------



## yaabaa (19. September 2008)

cool danke für den tipp

da steh hilfreiche sachen drin  in biketrial.ch

das problem ist ich won am arsch der welt und soweit ich weiß sind die nächsten triler in kempten °_°


----------



## JP Trialer (20. September 2008)

http://trial-wiki.de.vu

da findeste auch noch sachen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. September 2008)

wir wussten garnichts, wir haben uns videos angeschaut , versucht alles nachzumachen usw. zu anfang sind wir nur auf dem hinterrad gefahren , so doof waren wir^^  nach einer woche konnten wir dann 2-3 backwheelhops nacheinander


----------



## yaabaa (20. September 2008)

lol

ja ich wäre ohne des bike trial.ch niee auf die idee gekommen das man erst ma versuchen sollte rückwerts zu springen

und allein schon wie man auf das hinterrad kommt, statt hinterlehnen hab ich einmal kräftig in das bedal getreten und hab dan die bremse gedrückt^^

natürlich auch gleich aufs maul geflogen


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2008)

also ich ziehe am bremshebel, und trete ins Pedal. Ich weiss ja nicht was du machst...


----------



## yaabaa (20. September 2008)

also in dem dingens steh drin das man ruckartig die arme strecken und den arsch so weit wie möglich nach hinten ziehen soll, dan kommt man automatisch aufs hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (20. September 2008)

Das kann dir hier auch niemand sagen. Geh raus auf die Straße, mach´s, und schau was passiert. Und wenn du denkst es taugt dir, dann versuch es weiter. Usw...
Gruß Joe


----------



## yaabaa (20. September 2008)

jo mach cin schon seit 5 tagen

mit erfolg


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. September 2008)

Prinizipiell ist es immer schwierig jemanden dabei übers Forum zu helfen. Das beste ist du probierst eine Weile und berichtest uns dann wo das Problem liegt. Manchmal hat der ein oder andere den entscheidenden Tip, der den Knoten zum platzen bringt.

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Backwheelhop(BWH) und Hop n Go. 

- Beim BWH hüpfst du nur auf dme HR mit komplett geschlossener Bremse, ohne reinzutreten. Dabei hüpft man meistens eher nach hinten.
( Der Bank Tipp mit dem VR anlehnen, sollte hier helfen)

-Beim Hop n Go hüpfst du durch reintreten eher größere Schritte nach vorn.

Eigentlich beginnt man mit dem Lernen des BWHs (weil einfacher) und macht anschließend nen Hop n Go daraus. Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die direkt mit Hop n Go angefangen haben.

Die Techniken sind vom Balanceakt her unterschiedlicher als man denkt...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2008)

Der einzige Tip ist HartnÃ¤ckigkeit.
Immer dranbleiben, dann hast Du das ganze in 2 Wochen intus.


----------



## yaabaa (21. September 2008)

echt 

2 wochen??

man hat mir erzählt nen halbes jahr, wen ich sehr gut binn

verscheinlich wollt er mich aufs dirt bringen weils " leichter " is


----------



## yaabaa (21. September 2008)

gibts hier im forum eigendlich welche die das schon so gut können wie in you tube??

zum beispiel
stichwort: danny macaskill, der fährt als hätte er früher farrad fahren als laufen gelernt °_°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (21. September 2008)

@yaabaa:wo kommst den her??


----------



## Trialstriker (21. September 2008)

ein halbes jahr is voll übertrieben außer du hast kein talent.
als ich anfing (noch mit bmx) hat es auch 3 wochen hartes training gebraucht bis man einige backwheelhop´s machen konnte.
nach einem halben jahr fahren kannst du dann schön ruhig auf der stelle hüpfen und kontrolliert auf kleinen flächen bewegen
und zu der sache in den videos in sachen hinterrad springen
ohne jetzt großkotzig rumzuspinnen kann ich glaube ich sagen das fast jeder hier derlänger als 1 jahr trial fährt bestimmt (wenn er die zeit und lust hätte) den ganzen tag auf dem hinterrad springen kann oder zumindest solange er nicht schlapp macht ;-)


----------



## yaabaa (21. September 2008)

is ja schon mal ermutigend 

aber da sieht ma mal wie sehr ich das lernen will 

obwohl ich gedacht hab ich brauch dafür nen halbes jahr, hab ich meine ganze kohle in das bike gesteckt 

ich komme aus kaufbeuren

weiß jemand wo das is? naja meiner meinung nach is des ne popel statd

ungefähr ne stunde von kempten und ne stunde von münchen weg


----------



## yaabaa (21. September 2008)

jea man ich hab gerade meinen 1 back wheel hop geschaft 

ich schaff einen vorwärt und ca. 5 rückwärts 

jetz meint meine mutter natürlich gleich ich brauch schutz

was soll ich mir da kaufen?? also ich hätt da ma an helm handschuhe und schienbeinschützer gedacht

brauch ich das wirklich, oder braucht man das nur wen mans schon richtig macht??


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (21. September 2008)

also helm is absolut wichtig...schienbeinschoner hab ich mir gekauft nachdem ich mir mein schienbein verunstaltet hab..
ich find mit handschuhe hast den lenker besser im griff...
ok ich komm aus odorf...könnt sich ja mal mit n paar allgäuer trialern in ke treffen.


----------



## ecols (21. September 2008)

schienbeinschützer sind gerade anfangs anzuraten!





(das ist eins der ganz alten bilder aus dem Knochenbrüche - Verletzungen Thread)


----------



## yaabaa (21. September 2008)

okey nach dem bild leg ich mir das zu^^

und wegen allgäu und kempten

ich weiß das es in kempten trialer gibt, glaub ich zumindest 

weil ich war vor nen paar jahren ma auf ner red bull show und da waren so trialer


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. September 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> okey nach dem bild leg ich mir das zu^^
> 
> und wegen allgäu und kempten
> 
> ...



Heute waren wir in Kempten,war Bayern-Cup,war einiges los und hat Spass gemacht.Gelände ist auch super
Gruss Peter


----------



## yaabaa (22. September 2008)

seit dem ich intensiv jeden tag ein paar stunden fahre habe ich so art blasen an den händen

wird das besser wen ich handschuhe kaufe oder solte ich einen harten griff kaufen?? momenrtan sind da so schaumstoff dinger dran


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2008)

dicke schaumstoff griffe ala Ritchey true grips WCS udn dazu Hebo trial team handschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

Wobei man hier nicht an die qualitativ minderwertigen Schaumstoffgriffe denken darf, die man gerne mal an BaumarktrÃ¤dern findet oder an den Kickroller-scooter-nochwasdingendskirchen.
Ritchey WCS Schaumstoff und Ruhe ist.
Habe ein und das selbe Paar schon an meinem 3. Rahmen und bis auf ein paar Ausfransungen noch durchaus fahrbar.

Und ja, wenn ich von mir ausgehe, habe ich bei 0 angefangen und nach 2 Wochen realtiv sichere Backwheelhops Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne gebracht.

Ich bin da aber auch recht zielstrebig was das Technik lernen angeht, wer mich kennt...


----------



## yaabaa (22. September 2008)

und zum helm:

muss ich mir da auch einen holen

ich hab grad so nen ganz normalen, also eher einen zum mountan biken


und in biketrial.de is einer zu holen der hinten auch zu ist

brauch ich das auch unbedingt??


----------



## ecols (22. September 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> seit dem ich intensiv jeden tag ein paar stunden fahre habe ich so art blasen an den händen
> 
> wird das besser wen ich handschuhe kaufe oder solte ich einen harten griff kaufen?? momenrtan sind da so schaumstoff dinger dran



diese "art blasen" heißt schwielen und ist völlig normal..


----------



## trialisgeil (22. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir in Kempten,war Bayern-Cup,war einiges los und hat Spass gemacht.Gelände ist auch super
> Gruss Peter



OT: Oh interessant, wir warn auch da! Haben zwar die Bikes dabei gehabt sind aber dann ab 2 in die City... Wo warst du?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. September 2008)

Ich war Punktrichter,meine 2 Jungs sind gefahren
Gruss Peter


----------



## yaabaa (22. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> diese "art blasen" heißt schwielen und ist völlig normal..




diese "schwielen" gehn die weg oder bleiben die?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

Die Haut wird durch das Trialen an diesen Stellen besonders beansprucht-daher bildet sie dort Hornhaut.
Dies darfst Du den Rest deiner Trialerkarriere stolz behalten und eventuell mal ein wenig beischneiden.


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Haut wird durch das Trialen an diesen Stellen besonders beansprucht-daher bildet sie dort Hornhaut.
> Dies darfst Du den Rest deiner Trialerkarriere stolz behalten und eventuell mal ein wenig beischneiden.



geht weg wenn man min. 3-4wochen nicht fÃ¤hrt, und sonst nicht viel mit den hÃ¤nden macht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

...bezogen auf sein erwÃ¤hntes tÃ¤gliches Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe ein und das selbe Paar schon an meinem 3. Rahmen und bis auf ein paar Ausfransungen noch durchaus fahrbar.



wie machst du das denn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

Entweder meine Griffe halten lange oder meine Rahmen sterben zu schnell
Nein, halten Ã¼berraschend lange, wenn sie nicht zu oft montiert/demontiert werden.
Des Weiteren hatte ich eine recht bewegte Zeit, habe in ca. 1 Jahr 3x26"Rahmen gehabt. Und jetzt das 20", woran diese Griffe auch noch ihren Weg finden werden.


----------



## yaabaa (23. September 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> und zum helm:
> 
> muss ich mir da auch einen holen
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2008)

du brauchst garkein helm. du wirst doch wohl altgenug sein um einzuschätzen was sicherer ist, bzw. ob du das etwaige plus an sicherheit brauchst.


----------



## yaabaa (23. September 2008)

? °_° boar so ne antwort hät ich erlich gesagt nicht erwartet, ich mein auch profis fallen aufs maul

meine frage ist einfach es gibt helme mit steropor wo nur oben drauf noch die plastig schicht ist

dan gibt es helme wo hinten auch noch ein teil abgedeckt ist

so genannte " skater helme "

und beim trial ist man ja eher gefärdet auf den hinterkopf zu fallen!

soll ich jetz meinen alten nehmen und mir die 80 euro sparen oder einen kaufen?!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. September 2008)

Wichtig ist das du einen Helm hast,die Marke usw. ist erstmal egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaabaa (23. September 2008)

jo danke

hab mich halt gewundert wens da spezielle helme gibt °_^°


----------



## hst_trialer (24. September 2008)

also in der buchte bekommt man auch fÃ¼r 20â¬ schon solche skaterhelme. da bei uns das hinfallen nicht zwingend zum alltÃ¤glichen Ã¼bungs-/trainings-prozess wie bei den skatern zÃ¤hlt, sollte auch die low-budget-qualitÃ¤t reichen. solltest du doch mal etwas schwerer stÃ¼rzen und der helm dadurch beschÃ¤digt werden, dann ging sowieso ganzschÃ¶n was schief bzw. du hast dich Ã¼berschÃ¤tzt.

ich bin bisher viel ohne helm ausgekommen, hab aber auch immer nur die dinge gemacht/probiert wo ich mir ganz sicher bin das ich das schaffe.
mitlerweile werde ich mir aber auch einen helm zulegen.


----------



## bike-show.de (24. September 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich bin bisher viel ohne helm ausgekommen, hab aber auch immer nur die dinge gemacht/probiert wo ich mir ganz sicher bin das ich das schaffe.



Quatsch. Wenn die Kette reisst, die Gabel bricht oder die Bremse aufgibt, dann schaffst Du gar nichts mehr.


----------



## *Sickboy* (24. September 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wenn die Kette reisst, die Gabel bricht oder die Bremse aufgibt, dann schaffst Du gar nichts mehr.



So schauts aus!


----------



## Zoda (12. Juli 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit nen bissel am trialen nebenher, normalerweise fahr ich eher xc/am/enduro... 

Jetz ist mir beim Backwheelhop üben aufgefallen, das das unglaublich anstrengend ist... Wenn ich da 20 hintereinander auf die Reihe bekomme, muss ich immer erstmal Pause machen und fall halb vom Bike, nach ner halben Stunde bin ich sowieso tot... Liegt das primär daran, das ich das mit nem Enduro, 160mm vorne und hinten, übe, oder ist das im allgemeinen auf Muskel/Konditionsschwäche zurückzuführen?


----------



## bike-show.de (12. Juli 2012)

Das liegt erstmal daran, dass Du gerade erst angefangen hast und noch völlig verkrampft auf dem Rad hängst. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit. Zusätzlich baust Du an den wichtigen Stellen mehr Muskulatur auf.

Und ja, Fully ist viel anstrengender. Nicht nur wegen der Dämpfung, sondern auch weil die Geo dafür nicht gemacht wurde.

Oh, und es heisst Trial, nicht Trail.


----------



## Zoda (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, Trial Trail, schreibt sich fast gleich und Trail schreib ich deutlich öfter, sry ...

Ok, dann üb ich mal felißig weiter, hoff das es besser wird und der Rahmen nicht bricht...


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2012)

ich fahr jetzt schon 7 oder 8 jahre trial, aber wenn ich mit meinem enduro mal ein paar bwh. mache gehts mir ganz ähnlich. das ist einfach die dämpfung und vorallem die geometrie!
Ich hab grade ein 60mm vorbau drauf, das ist echt gruselig...


----------

